# Proposed train service from Ann Arbor to Traverse City gets new funding for study



## MisterUptempo (Aug 19, 2022)

> On Aug. 11, U.S. Secretary of Transportation Pete Buttigieg announced that the study would receive $1.3 million as a grant through the Rebuilding American Infrastructure with Sustainability and Equity (RAISE) program, according to a U.S. Department of Transportation news release.
> 
> This is in addition to the $1 million awarded to the study through the state of Michigan’s 2023 Labor and Economic Opportunity budget in July.
> 
> ...








img src - Detroit Free Press

Link to the whole story
Link to Groundwork Center's feasibility study
Link to Groundwork Center's A2TC project page


----------



## rs9 (Aug 19, 2022)

Interesting idea, though this feels like it might be best as a seasonal service?


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Aug 19, 2022)

This was a private railroad project, not sure why the government is getting involved.



Seaboard92 said:


> I believe they are running a demonstration train on that route. I've been in talks with the operator about staffing it.







__





Daytime Corridor Routes


somebody has to have service at night Your statement is accurate, with the qualifier added "if there is only one train on that route". (I realize there are technically two, but in both cases Cleveland is an afterthought.) There is no excuse for there not being a day train to/from somewhere, and...




www.amtraktrains.com


----------



## Michigan Mom (Aug 19, 2022)

If they can originate this train out of Ann Arbor, why NOT have it originate out of DET?


----------



## MisterUptempo (Aug 19, 2022)

Michigan Mom said:


> If they can originate this train out of Ann Arbor, why NOT have it originate out of DET?


A connection from Ann Arbor to Detroit is, in fact, an option that is being explored. If you don't wish to go through the entire report, use the link to the project page. There is also a shorter summary of the project and options.

The options roughly are these-
Start out a portion of the route as a 25MPH excursion route
Upgrade to a 60MPH excursion route
Progress to a 60MPH scheduled route
Upgrade to either 90MPH or 110MPH scheduled route

Routing would either involve two branches - one with direct access to Traverse City and one directly to Petoskey or a combined route, serving Traverse City first, then continuing ENE to Petoskey via Williamsburg (stopping at Turtle Creek Casino).

Route originating at either Ann Arbor or Detroit.


----------



## MisterUptempo (Aug 19, 2022)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> This was a private railroad project, not sure why the government is getting involved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regarding Seaboard92's comment - From the Free Press story-



> While the new rail service was scheduled to begin limited runs in 2021, the service test rides were placed on hold due to the COVID-19 pandemic.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Aug 19, 2022)

Being able to traverse our lower peninsula by rail, from the Southeast/Detroit, through mid Michigan, to the northern/western shorelines, is a beautiful concept.


----------



## railiner (Aug 20, 2022)

Michigan Mom said:


> Being able to traverse our lower peninsula by rail, from the Southeast/Detroit, through mid Michigan, to the northern/western shorelines, is a beautiful concept.


Agreed. So would a train from Chicago, Milwaukee, and Green Bay to your Upper Peninsula... 









C&NW's "Peninsula 400" (Train): Timetable, Schedule, Consist


The Peninsula 400 was added to the C&NW's fleet during 1942 following the arrival of new equipment. It became one of the railroad's most popular and its routing survived until the start of Amtrak.




www.american-rails.com


----------



## thully (Aug 20, 2022)

MisterUptempo said:


> A connection from Ann Arbor to Detroit is, in fact, an option that is being explored. If you don't wish to go through the entire report, use the link to the project page. There is also a shorter summary of the project and options.
> 
> The options roughly are these-
> Start out a portion of the route as a 25MPH excursion route
> ...


The challenge there is that the Ann Arbor Railroad which this train runs on to Ann Arbor currently is not connected to the MDOT/Amtrak tracks leading to Detroit. They would have to build a new connection in order to serve Detroit.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Aug 20, 2022)

Would there be sufficient traffic to support such a train? Agree with Michigan Mom that it is an interesting concept and the route would be scenic during all seasons.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Aug 20, 2022)

Not from the area, but do the rail lines get close? Is it a couple of switches, or a few miles though the city center?


----------



## thully (Aug 20, 2022)

The tracks to TC pass over the Amtrak/MDOT line on a bridge, but do not connect.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Aug 20, 2022)

Vertical separation, that going to need a few dollars to fix. But if the feds and the state are now involved or interested. That will be much easier to fix.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Aug 20, 2022)

thully said:


> The challenge there is that the Ann Arbor Railroad which this train runs on to Ann Arbor currently is not connected to the MDOT/Amtrak tracks leading to Detroit. They would have to build a new connection in order to serve Detroit.


It's been a while since I last researched the A2 RR... and have forgotten what little I knew. Do you know how far east of Ann Arbor the tracks run? 
Also I know the tracks cross downtown Ann Arbor not far from the Amtrak track but that would require a bus or shuttle connection at some disembarkation point TBD. Actually, with this Traverse City service, originating in Ann Arbor could include a bus bridge from Toledo and Detroit.


----------

